# Hem Tag Design Help!



## AW177 (Mar 5, 2011)

Hello all, I hope you can help me. I'm looking to get some hem tags designed for a limited run of t-shirts, and I'm not understanding how to design it. My initial thoughts are to have it on the bottom hem of an American Apparel 2001 t-shirt, have the tag fold over so the front side has my brand name and the inside has my website URL. I'm thinking it's about 2" in height (since it folds over, it'll be 1" on front and 1" on back) and 2" in width. 

Now the company I'm looking at asked me:
*SA- seam allwowance ? 
How much extra space you need for attaching or sewing your label on?*

I don't know what a seam allowance is, and how much extra space I need for sewing on the label. Since it's an AA 2001 shirt, wouldn't they just undo the bottom seam and place the tag on that? 

Please advise if anyone has experience w/ this! Thanks so much in advance!!!


----------



## stevem98 (Mar 2, 2006)

Seam allowance is generally for neck tags and tags that are sewn under seams it is the extra material that is under the seam and sewn on to hold the tag for example if you want 2 inches of tag to hang down but you need .25 inches to sew under the seam the seam allowance is .25. it is like a bleed on a business card you dont want your info to be interferred with when it is being sewn in. for foldover tags on sleeves and bottoms you just need to figure out how much space will be allocated for the actaul sewing onto the garment, you dont want to sew over the logo. seem allowance = area of the tag that can be sewn through and the area you dont want any important info woven or printed on.


----------



## AW177 (Mar 5, 2011)

So if my design was going on an AA 2001 t-shirt, and judging from the seam size on the bottom of the shirt, it appears there is a .25" seam. I would assume my seam allowance for my design should be .25" as well, no? And make sure my logo doesn't interfere w/ this allowance, it should be all good...?

What is a typical seam allowance?


----------

